# Suggestions for a schooling species to keep w/ cichlids



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

I've got a 3.5 inch five star general, a 6 inch JD, a 6 inch Mota, and a 1.5 inch freddy, living in a 125g.

Looking for a schooling species of non-cichlids to swim around and bring some life to the tank while my cichlids are hiding.

I've got a school of cory's that do good, but I'm looking for something to occupy the middle and surface of the tank. I've had success w/ danio's in the past.. but what other alternatives are there?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

You could try silver dollars, giant danios, bigger barbs.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

only thing i can add to that are Buenos Aires Tetras.


----------



## ChevyB (Feb 20, 2006)

Tiger barbs are good and very active middle swimmers. I have them with my Cichlids and no problems.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

good idea on the buenos aires tetras. :thumb: I forgot about those.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Congo Tetra's look nice too and they get a decent size... dunno if they'd be good though, someone else would have to ring in on that.. I believe they school


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

I got 9 Buenos aires tetras, they look very active.. hopefully they don't reduce in #'s when the lights go out


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

Arulius Barbs. i'm not kidding, if you can find them, they are beautiful and have the best personality of any barb. Plus they get 4 to 5 inches and won't be bothered by cichlids!


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

I've never heard of those.. I'll keep my eye open.

So I started w/ 9 buenos aires, 1 day later, they're 8


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

Puntius filamentosus
aka Mascara Barbs, if your ok with keeping the tank at about 75 degrees there great. Get about 6" and are very active.

http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=blackspotbarb


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's kind of strange, I've never had an issue with my Buenos Aires tetras with my Firemouth and Blood Parrot. They ignore them almost 100% of the time.

Then again, those aren't exactly the same sorts of cichlids as you've got.

If you can get your hands on some big swordtails, you might be able to make that work. Maybe not though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I vote for Congo tetras as well. If you get the bigger ones, they won't be eaten, and if you get about 15, they school very well and very active swimmers. Plus, the males look awesome.


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

Amica Splendens. These are livebearers, are larger and a lot tougher than swordtails, and are central american.


----------



## HanDsomB1derful (Jun 2, 2007)

the 5 star is a purebred predator whos diet consists mainly of fish so what ever you put in ther beter not be mouth size ish good luck


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

After buying 9 buenos aires tetras on monday, I'm down to 6 as of thursday


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

NY SURF RIDER said:


> After buying 9 buenos aires tetras on monday, I'm down to 6 as of thursday


Were the others eaten? Sources say they get about 4'', but I have yet to see this. Mexican tetras would be a good choice, but they are so hard to find.


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

5 is now the official count. I'm not sure who's eating them. But I do hear it happening at night. Someone's been striking the surface of the water.


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

Only 2 now.


----------



## Courteau (Nov 19, 2008)

expensive fish food you got there... :wink:


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

ausralian rainbowfish :thumb:

grow 4-6" and live well with my female texas and female cutteri


----------

